# Fehler in phpBB Adminpanel



## Pianoman (11. November 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute. 
Nach langer erfolgloser Suche muß ich mich nun doch an Euch wenden, und hoffe daß mir hier jemand helfen kann.
Ich habe mich ein wenig eingelesen, wie man neue Styles in phpBB installiert, konnte es aber nicht ausprobieren, da die Menüpunkte im Adminpanel einfach nicht vorhanden sind. Dafür habe ich (als Ausgleich sozusagen  ) eine Fehlermeldung erhalten, nämlich: 
Parse error: parse error, expecting `']'' in /home/www/exinfernalis.freesuperhost.com/forum/admin/admin_styles.php on line 708 
Der Rest des Forums funktioniert einwandfrei. 
Ich dachte erst, es liegt am Anbieter (100webspace.com) bzw. an dessen Bannerwerbung (Variablenüberschneidung), aber im Internet ist dazu nichts dokumentiert. 
Ein neuerlicher Upload hat auch nichts gebracht, und zu meiner Verwunderung läuft ein Image des Forums auf meinem lokalen Apache ohne jegliche Probleme. 

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee? 
Danke für Eure Mühen! 
Grüße


----------



## CoderX (12. November 2005)

Ja durchaus:

Hoste dein Forum einfach bei Funpic.de dort hast du auch mySQL und PHP.

Dort gibts auch keine Probleme wenn du neue Styles hochlädst.


----------



## Pianoman (14. November 2005)

Danke!
 Ich hab den Fehler inzwischen gefunden: beim Upload wurde schlichtweg die admin_styles.php (die fürs Installieren der Template verantwortlich ist) beschädigt. Mit einer jungfräulichen Datei aus dem Installerpaket läuft mittlerweile alles nach Plan.
Grüße


----------

